# Red Rocks and Seals



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

After moving to Perth, my wife and I made our first short trip north on the weekend, in search of a few fish.

We kayaked out to an inshore island about 1km off the coast and were welcomed by a seal colony.

Had a tough paddle back into the 15knot north easterly blowing us south.

Check out the footage!






(tried to embed but not sure how? Anyone?)

Cheers

Louis


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful footage Louis. 

Is there any danger from them? .... I know the guys in the eastern southern states don't like them, at least because they steal their fish. I suppose if a GWS turned up, it'd probably prefer them for a meal, rather than you. ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great footage, I edited the link on your post so you can see how it was done.
That was before I saw Kens post.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

that's awesome! they just look like big dogs! haha


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome experience.

I normally don't really worry about sharks but WA seems to have a bit of a rep and swimming around with a colony of seals that can escape much faster than you would even have me worried.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Where's Matcoburn's recent post of diving with seals? I can't find it.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats Louis ....Great Video of "Sea Lions' They seem so much more docile and the Australian Fur Seal down in Victoria. Thats a great Dive......gunna do that one in the next 12 months for sure.!!! Keep rollin' that camera! Post some more. Cheers Mat
Trev...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Mat, Gotta bookmark that. Love your sense of adventure, and the soundtrack too.


----------



## Tunatonight (Jun 29, 2013)

Love the video, well done..... Anyone know what the taste like???? :lol:


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers Guys,

Danger.... sure, but there is always an element of danger in the ocean. The area I was diving with them was in a semi enclosed bay, so A shark would have had to come right into the shallows.

I felt a little more unnerved when I got in on the other side of the island to try and find a fish, and the seals followed me, Suddenly hovering in 6-8mtrs of water with not great visibility and feeling a lot less comfortable I moved on pretty quickly!


----------

